# who is for puppy mills anyway?



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Of course, the HSUS backed legislation proposed in MO uses the words "puppy mills". Who is for puppy mills, really? The sad state of affairs in Missouri makes it a prime target for activist legislation. Missouri breeders are mounting a resistance. 

Our state has a bad reputation but it actually has laws regarding animal welfare that are workable. Unfortunately, these current laws are not enforced. 


2010 Ballot Initiative Information


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And that is the major problem. HSUS and PETA and AR people are screaming for more laws, laws that will restrict breeding to the point of eliminating all but the worst offenders. 

But the sad state of affairs is that EVERY SINGLE PUPPY MILL ROUST is happening because of laws that are ALREADY IN PLACE. So if you see it on the news, then the offenders are breaking current laws. New laws are not needed, the current laws need to be enforced.

When Senator Grendel came to our club to speak about the legilation in Ohio, he made two promises if it is passed. 1st was that it will cost US a whole lot of money, and 2nd was that we would still have puppy mills.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So the millers pay taxes, right? I think the legislators look the other way so they still get the tax collected on sales of these poor puppies.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not know. If the state they are in charges sales tax on animals, then they probably do. If they are running it as a business, then yes, they are paying taxes on profits. I think that pet stores are giving some kind of unnatural push somewhere to be able to continue to sell puppies. 

I think HSUS has on their site how to shut down a puppy mill. They discuss reporting it, and discuss how to bring in the media and run an inspection, picking up the sickest or saddest looking animal, and showing the absolute worse conditions, that is fine, but they also say that if they inspect and find no problems, they should go after them by having the IRS look into them. So even if they come and the dogs are well kept, have nice clean runs, are proper weight and condition, have water and shelter, are groomed, people should still go after them through taxes. 

Perhaps, in the begining HSUS and PETA and AR were a good thing, I do not know. But what they are today is not.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Keeping an eye on HSUS

HumaneWatch


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Speaking of HSUS, I saw a commercial for them the other day. Wanted people to donate 19.95 to help animals in need......

And I see ASPCA commercials asking for any type of donation, it doesn't matter how big or small.

Oh and I have a PETA Lover/ Supporter in my Public Speaking class.lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Whenever you feel compelled to help dogs, clean any crates you are not using, gather extra leashes, buy a bag of dog food and a big bottle of bleach and take it to your local animal shelter. 

That will help dogs out.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

More legislation is rarely the answer. Reminds me of when they made it illegal to slaughter horses for human consumption. PETA and HSUS were trumpeting it as a huge victory for animal rights, but it actually made things worse for horses. The sale of horses for slaughter hasn't slowed at all, but now they're being trucked across the border to Mexico where the conditions are much worse and the slaughter methods much less humane than what was going on here in the states.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep thats what my shelter does. They have people bring in food, toys, blankets, beds anything to help the dogs and cats at the shelter.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emoore said:


> More legislation is rarely the answer. Reminds me of when they made it illegal to slaughter horses for human consumption. PETA and HSUS were trumpeting it as a huge victory for animal rights, but it actually made things worse for horses. The sale of horses for slaughter hasn't slowed at all, but now they're being trucked across the border to Mexico where the conditions are much worse and the slaughter methods much less humane than what was going on here in the states.


I have mixed feelings on the slaughter issue, because something needs to be done to stop rewarding people for mistreating their horses. People who are too cheap to pay a euthanization, were breeding when they shouldn't have (especially in this market), can't afford feed anymore etc can go to an auction and make MONEY off the poor horses and then just do it all over again. obviously stopping slaughter wasn't the right fix since its still happening, but I don't know what would be. Maybe it will turn out to be stopping slaughter combined with something else. I would be fine with slaughter in the US under two conditions, one that it was being regulated and done humanely (as I would prefer that to the horses being trucked to canada for slaughter), and two that people couldn't abuse the system and make money off the failure to care for their horses. 

Further off topic but a huge peeve of mine is all the bred horses on craigslist that have no business having been bred. But these morons think that since they can't sell their horse they should breed it to increase value. No, it DECREASES the value because there is a lot of money involved in raising a foal! And you know a few months down the line that dam and foal are going to end up at the local auction. 

I am for animal welfare, not animal rights. I think PETA damages animal welfare. I saw the commercial Jessie mentioned while watching tv with my bf today. I remarked "I would never send them money" and the bf asked why. I replied "they're just PETA-lite."


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Why would they want $19.95? When other places ask for just a simple donation of blankets, food, toys, and not that much money.

I think they want more $$$$ than to take care of the animals, but they killed so many of the animals in their care, they really don't need the money.

I think I should do a persuasive speech on how bad PETA is and show that PETA lover in my class they aren't all cracked up to be.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I think they want more $$$$ than to take care of the animals, but they killed so many of the animals in their care, they really don't need the money.


HSUS does not have shelters of their own. There are no animals in their direct care. 

I do have a question for everyone. In the commercial where they are asking for the $19.95 per month they say they save tens of thousands of animals every year. Does anyone know where they get this figure or what it is based on?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

ILGHAUS said:


> HSUS does not have shelters of their own. There are no animals in their direct care.
> 
> I do have a question for everyone. In the commercial where they are asking for the $19.95 per month they say they save tens of thousands of animals every year. Does anyone know where they get this figure or what it is based on?


I was referring mostly to PETA in that statement.

As for the commercial, no they didn't say where they got their info, well I don't remember. You can probably find it on youtube.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Reading HSUS 990s is an eyeopener for anyone that has not already done so. Years ago there was a lot of talk when they showed $80-$90 million in assets but now they are way past that point. 2008 forms showed in excess or $187 million for total assets and $162 plus in net assets. Fund raisers showing over half the money going for costs.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

is that bad or good?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been reading that there's a campaign going on urging the IRS to audit the H$U$


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Parts of the video are very disturbing.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I've been reading that there's a campaign going on urging the IRS to audit the H$U$


I have heard the same myself through some of the on-line groups that I belong to. 

As to HSUS, there were many reports that they showed up in time for the camera crews after Katrina and pushed other organizations out of the way. 

I think the YouTube hits on many things that have been said before, thanks for the link.

A poster asked if it was a good thing or bad thing for an organization to have so much in assets. I hope the rest of my post explains how I and many others feel. 

For a group with no shelters (buildings and the equipment that would go with that) just what assets do they have? That leaves their office buildings, furniture, office equipment, cars, etc. and $$ in banks and investments. 

Look at it this way, #1 individual has one thousand dollars in the bank after bills and a large assortment of stocks, a big car, and a fancy boat while their family is doing without needed food and medical care. Then there is #2 individual who only has $.32 in the bank because they have met the basic needs of their family. Which provider in truth do you think is doing the better job? Do we stand around and say what a great person the first individual is because they are building up a nice little savings & investment program? Or is the second person who maybe has to have his family live paycheck to paycheck really the better provider? Which person would be the more deserving of outside help? 

Look at the financial papers of an organization. The big one with the commercials all over the TV and Internet has millions rolling in and a razzle dazzle marketing department who insures that the $$ continue coming in. There are many non-profits out there who end the year with that $.32 in the bank because they put out money on the programs for which that money was collected. Hand them $5 and they know exactly where that money will be going and it won't be to the bank to add to the organization assests.

When wanting to know which organization to give to maybe check out the financials and see how much goes to payroll and perks, how much to advertising and fundraising fees, how much to offices and furnishings, how much to lobbying efforts (check on lobbying rules for a 501), and also how much goes to the cause for which it was collected. 

If you had funds to give to one family would you rather give it to that individual #1 who will add it to their assets or to individual #2 who will turn around and spend what is needed for the basic welfare of the family and only then put some away for a rainy day?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

ILGHAUS said:


> I have heard the same myself through some of the on-line groups that I belong to.
> 
> As to HSUS, there were many reports that they showed up in time for the camera crews after Katrina and pushed other organizations out of the way.
> 
> ...


Sorry it was kind of a silly question. When it comes to big financial terms, i become dumb.lol

Thanks for explaining it.

I am assuming its bad now.

And during the video at 6:19 a dog whined Molly poked her head up and was wondering where it came from!lol


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I am assuming its bad now.


That is for you to research, think about, and decide.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When those 2 ladies said PETA & HSUS didn't want to do the movie, wasn't there a PETA boards member in the movie?


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

ILGHAUS said:


> HSUS does not have shelters of their own. There are no animals in their direct care.
> 
> I do have a question for everyone. In the commercial where they are asking for the $19.95 per month they say they save tens of thousands of animals every year. Does anyone know where they get this figure or what it is based on?


It's based on bs the ad agency thought sounded good and that would
start the money rolling.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Charity Navigator - Your Search Results


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Some interesting reading in their comment section.
Charity Navigator Rating - The Humane Society of the United Stateshttp://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.comments&orgid=3848


----------

